# Is 2000 Sigaporean Dollars/mo enough to live in singapore?



## nadine85

I saw a job advert for nurses in Singapore and they were offering 1400 singaporean dollars plus 350 housing allowance. Is that a reasonable offer?


----------



## simonsays

My 2 cents - and for what it is worth : you are in a good deal - as long as there is no 'hidden' deductions, that is a good pay for a nurse.

And if you are ok with sharing apartments, for the first 2 year or so - you can be comfortable enough ... 

Come here, complete the QE, and do the Exam, and then you can look to securing more upon completing full endorsement

Cheers

PS: Drop me a personal note - I am just curious as to the agency who is placing you


----------



## bryann

I'm afraid it's not much. Oh, I think you'll be able to save some cash on this salary, sure. But you won't be living all that comfortably.

Of course if you want to come to Singapore and learn, pick up work experience, then regard your stay as an investment; that way the money offered is not bad, that's true.

In any case, you'll have to share an apartment or HDB, that's for certain. But then again, perhaps your employer has already got your accommodation covered.

Why not make a counter offer, ask a little higher. Nothing to lose.

Good luck.

Bry


----------



## simonsays

errr ,.. Bryann: mate: being a filipina starting work here without clearing QE - she has been offered a good pay, as a start.

Maybe she should also ask other nurses who are here how much they make - I can wager the answer: it will be less than the amount she has been quoted. Hence my question if she is being burdened with "placement" feee ...

Cheers -


----------



## bryann

ecureilx, I think it can turn out to be decent and harsh; we need to know more details. At that pay, working nights whilst constantly getting the rough end of your superiors as well as your patients is not so sweet I reckon.

If, however, that's take home pay at ok hours and Nadine finds herself a nice place to call home, then it's a good way to gain experience and have a relatively comfy time here, I agree.

Nadine have you got some more details for us.

Regards,

Bry


----------



## simonsays

well, the fact that I know enough nurses here, from Philippines, through my volunteer work - I can claim to be the resident clown to confirm that it is a good pay for a nurse. And if she was offered such a pay, she is in the 'enlisted' cadre - or enrolled cadre, unlike many who are classified as care-takers, even with their Qualficiatons back home ...  

Anyway I am sure Nadine also has done some homework asking through the grapevine of natives 

Cheers


----------



## bryann

Spoke to my neighbor today, a head nurse. She concurred with you ecureilx, said that S$1,750 is not a bad amount. It's not a huge salary obviously, but a fair bit above mean.

I hope this helps you make your decision, Nadine.

Regards,

Bry


----------



## simonsays

bryann said:


> Spoke to my neighbor today, a head nurse. She concurred with you ecureilx, said that S$1,750 is not a bad amount. It's not a huge salary obviously, but a fair bit above mean.
> 
> I hope this helps you make your decision, Nadine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bry


ha ha ... I was tempted to say "I told you say" but then again my modesty stops it ..

For a starting Nurse, from overseas, this is a pretty pay. Once she steps up - of course she can expect much more ... 

Cheers


----------



## nadine85

lol Thanks guys for discussing regarding my question. I havent really applied yet for the position. I just opted to do some research before doing so. 

So, I am yet to find out if they will require a placement fee. I have limited experience as a nurse, so i was wondering if that pay is a good deal while I gain more working experience. Its understood that we work shifts, both graveyard and day, and I think I'm pretty much ready for those bad days at work (which happens a lot!)

That amount I mentioned is not my take home pay. So i was wondering if you guys can give me an idea of how much is the average monthly expenses there for me to at least live comfortably, and be able to save money. 

ecureilx, i hope i can correspond with your Filipina friends working as nurses there, and ask them how its like to work there.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## simonsays

I wouldn't post contacts here ..


----------



## bryann

Nadine, it's pretty much impossible to give someone you don't know a picture of expenses without knowing all the details of where that person lives, their lifestyle etc. But most of the information can be found online on expat sites that outlines these things in detail.

Should you have any specific questions, by all means return here and we'll assist you where we can.

One question: if the "1400 Singaporean dollars plus 350 housing" is not take-home pay, can you tell me what this amount represents?

Bry,
RentinginSingapore.com.sg


----------



## simonsays

bryann said:


> Nadine, it's pretty much impossible to give someone you don't know a picture of expenses without knowing all the details of where that person lives, their lifestyle etc. But most of the information can be found online on expat sites that outlines these things in detail.
> 
> Should you have any specific questions, by all means return here and we'll assist you where we can.
> 
> One question: if the "1400 Singaporean dollars plus 350 housing" is not take-home pay, can you tell me what this amount represents?


Well, let me clear the air.

When it comes to Nurse jobs, for fresh nurses and those who haven't completed the Singapore NB exams, upon completing the QE - they are offered a pay based upon standard pay scale for nurses (as government pay scale) as the big hospitals are all under some government cluster - NHG, Singhealth, AH, JH or NUHS, and the pay is 'fixed'

The other charges is - if they apply by an agency, as for first timers, the hospitals prefer to deal through them - and the agencies charge a placement fee, and some agencies just charge admin fee.

Now - if the pay is more or less, I can give a definite answer: it is 'on scale' as they would employ Singaporeans, and note that Singaporeans have been taking a lot of interest in studying nursing, post Sars and Post h1n1 - a visit to any GH will show that more than half the nurses are trainees as the system here works on hands-on training unlike in other countries where they study for a few years and then go to work to gain experience.

If the person is applying for private hospitals, the pay can be higher, and inversely the chance of getting work permit / ep etc decreases as Govt Hospitals are in a better position to secure the passes

And back to the expat sites - most expat sites deal with "Middle grade staff" like supervisor and above and a read-through and comparison of the sites will not reflect accurately a nurses pay.

Maybe this is long-winded - but does it make sense ?? 

Cheers


----------



## nadine85

ok il email you then


----------



## twinkle-toes

Can I just add a couple of stuff? 

A lot of the overseas-trained nurses use Singapore as a stepping stone to moving to other countries like the US or UK, etc because it looks better in their resume. 

The $350 housing allowance is the market rate anyways, but the $1400 isn't that much. Not sure if you're coming in as a Registered Nurse or as an Enrolled/Assistant Nurse. 

There is a misconception that Private Hospitals pay more - well, yes and no. While they are slightly paid more than their government-employed counterparts, they are the ones who work longer hours (occasional double shifts, etc). Also, because it is privately-owned, bonuses are based on the profits made. However, with Restructured (Government Hospitals), bonus is more or less fixed and competitive as they have government backing. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## technokraft

*Not a good salary if you want to save*



nadine85 said:


> I saw a job advert for nurses in Singapore and they were offering 1400 singaporean dollars plus 350 housing allowance. Is that a reasonable offer?


Not a good salary !!!


----------



## simonsays

technokraft said:


> Not a good salary !!!


Just for discussion sake - care to qualify your statement ??


----------



## technokraft

*Clarification*



ecureilx said:


> Just for discussion sake - care to qualify your statement ??


I am having a very good salary as compared to 2000. However still can save only some amount. So would not advise to come for 2000. If just coming for some exposure and fun and 0 savings, then its fine though.


----------



## simonsays

technokraft said:


> I am having a very good salary as compared to 2000. However still can save only some amount. So would not advise to come for 2000. If just coming for some exposure and fun and 0 savings, then its fine though.


Continuing this, different folks, different strokes: so .. do you know the average salary of Singapore folks who are in Admin / IT essential support / government sector frontline staff ?? 

Well, for you and for your qualification, and for your lifestyle, may not be enough.

But, as I said before- for those who are less qualified and are more adapted to living in cheaper accommodation, frugal lifestyle, and not into partying - 2,000 is enough .. and enough as Singaporean / PR to stay, save and buy an apartment

Then again, I also know guys who pay 10,000 $ per month for their apartment rental, and draw over 300K per year and find it hard to balance their books.

Different folks - different strokes - there is no 'one size fits all' and hence my question asking you to clarify your statement as 'not enough'

My 2 cents - though you may disagree .. 

Cheers- have a great day ..


----------



## bryann

True ecureilx.

I know that 2K per month is doable. In fact, I know first-hand of people who take home a little less, raise kids and have a pack-a-day smoking habit. Yet they manage.

Not saying that's it's the way to go of course, or at all a barrel of fun perse. But doable.

I reckon if you're accommodation is a few 100 a month and you live a simple lifestyle, you can take home a little nest egg at the end of your stint, in particular with the S$ as high as it is. 

Plus, as was said above, some people come here to gain some overseas experience, in which case, any cash you take back is bonus anyway.

Bry
RentinginSingapore


----------

